# Steering wheel "notchy" at highway-speed driving?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, some of you may know my car was having this issue as well as many of you have reported yours doing the same thing.

I had to go duplicate the steering issue for the dealer to actually see it - driving dead-on straight at highway speeds (I've noticed it at 60-75 and never at lower speeds). After 5-10 seconds of no steering input, the steering wheel "locks" until you give it a little jerk of feedback to get it to respond. It feels like it could potentially be unsafe to me.

I got a call back from the dealer today. Apparently GM Technical Support has been getting a TON of complaints about this, and they will be releasing a technical service bulletin early next year to address this issue on the Cruze. This makes me think that perhaps they have a redesigned part in the works. :1poke: 

In the meantime, they are replacing my steering rack at 9,700 miles. I'll keep you updated as I learn more about this issue.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

its a very unsafe feeling when it happens, really glad I was driving & not my girlfriend. Mine quit doing it(for now) but I will definitely take it in sometime after christmas & have them take a look. 

Passing a car at 65-75mph on the interstate & having the wheel twitch/pull/drop in a notch to the right 1/8-1/4 inch is very sketchy at best. As unsafe as this felt, it should be a recall.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the same issue it starts at around the 60 mph that joint lock feel needed to make that slight adjustment. Another interesting problem with the Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad you got some information on this. This happened to me in the past, but I haven't noticed it at all in the past few months. Unfortunately, this won't be a recall unless enough people complain to NHTSA about it. If NHTSA performs an investigation, a recall will be inevitable, but for now, it will be nothing more than a TSB.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is at the dealer as I type this for this exact issue. I really hope that they will be able to duplicate it and fix the problem.
My car only has 4700km on it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Mine is at the dealer as I type this for this exact issue. I really hope that they will be able to duplicate it and fix the problem.
> My car only has 4700km on it.


In times like this, I would recommend contacting GM to have a case on file. If GM service engineering has received many complaints about this problem, you will have much better luck getting it resolved if they are in communication with your dealership. Your dealership may have not heard about the problem, but GM certainly has. This way, the issue will also be on file with GM should you have any issues related to this part again outside of the bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I've recently noticed this on my Cruze as well (now at about 6,500 miles). I don't think it's dangerous-yet, but it is a little annoying. To me it is akin to the center-dead zone I've felt on any number of vehicles with fully hydraulic power steering systems. I will follow up with my dealer to see about getting a fix when the TSB comes out.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In times like this, I would recommend contacting GM to have a case on file. If GM service engineering has received many complaints about this problem, you will have much better luck getting it resolved if they are in communication with your dealership. Your dealership may have not heard about the problem, but GM certainly has. This way, the issue will also be on file with GM should you have any issues related to this part again outside of the bumper to bumper warranty.



I completely agree, and I completely forgot to call.
My dealer did however say before I even left the lot that they would indeed be contacting engineering. So that is at least promising.

Now that winter is arriving, this needs fixed. One overcorrection from popping the steering on a snowy hwy could mean trouble.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In times like this, I would recommend contacting GM to have a case on file. If GM service engineering has received many complaints about this problem, you will have much better luck getting it resolved if they are in communication with your dealership. Your dealership may have not heard about the problem, but GM certainly has. This way, the issue will also be on file with GM should you have any issues related to this part again outside of the bumper to bumper warranty.


^^^What he said. I contacted Stacy beforehand to make sure the problem was taken care of this time because I've been to unhelpful dealerships in the past. This time, I took it somewhere new, and when they said they couldn't duplicate it, asked that I drive the car with them to show them the issue.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know its funny but I hadnt really thought about it myself, but now that you mention it after 30k miles on my car since last December I notice that mine does that too! when I'm on the highway and travelling in a straight line for a while. The second I touch the steering wheel it feels as if I have to give it a very light tug before it responds.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

My 2011 had the same symptoms. Dealer found a bulletin directing them to replace the steering gear. They did and it fixed it....... for 8 months. The exact same symptoms are back. Called dealer last week and he called GM Engineering. They want the stamping numbers off the new rack gear. I guess I will find out if they have a new and improved gear.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm glad to hear they are looking into it. My 2011 Eco MT with 21,000 miles has been doing it intermittently. Unfortunately when I took it to my dealer, they could not replicate the problem. I can't say I'm surprised as in my case it's a very minor notch, but it does get annoying on long road trips.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to report back on this with regard to my personal experience. 

To re-cap, I had this issue when I first got the car, and noticed it back in August as well during my road trip out to Detroit/Lordstown. However, I had a bit of highway driving to do last night; all in all about 80 miles in 3 separate sessions, and I could not reproduce the problem. I honestly don't remember the last time that I did have the problem.

This is not just me defending GM here, but *my own* symptoms would not be what I'd consider a safety concern when I did have the issue. It is at worst an annoyance and an inconvenience. If the conditions are bad enough to where a very light twitch of the steering wheel would send you in to a ditch, you shouldn't be on the road anyway. I would certainly consider the notch to be a light one and not something that would require significant force to overcome. 

All this said, I will certainly report back if the problem returns. For the record, my Cruze now has just over 16,500 miles on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd like to report back on this with regard to my personal experience.
> 
> To re-cap, I had this issue when I first got the car, and noticed it back in August as well during my road trip out to Detroit/Lordstown. However, I had a bit of highway driving to do last night; all in all about 80 miles in 3 separate sessions, and I could not reproduce the problem. I honestly don't remember the last time that I did have the problem.
> 
> ...


It's really freaking annoying. Usually happens after you've been on the road for a while. If I'm paying $20,000 for a new car, I want it to drive smoothly - or GM to fix it til it does.



upstater said:


> My 2011 had the same symptoms. Dealer found a bulletin directing them to replace the steering gear. They did and it fixed it....... for 8 months. The exact same symptoms are back. Called dealer last week and he called GM Engineering. They want the stamping numbers off the new rack gear. I guess I will find out if they have a new and improved gear.


Let us know what you find out if you would. I'll also ask tomorrow whether mine was replaced with a new part # or not in the hopes that it was and this issue won't happen again.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ... *my own* symptoms would not be what I'd consider a safety concern when I did have the issue. It is at worst an annoyance and an inconvenience...


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, so just talked with the service manager. The new part is in, but apparently is not a different part number or redesigned part. 

He doesn't know what the TSB being put out will entail, whether it is just a software update/recalibration or a new PS rack part #.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I did a run today and this problem seems to start at around the 50mph mark driving straight the notchiness becomes more as you get to the 70mph mark.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> I did a run today and this problem seems to start at around the 50mph mark driving straight the notchiness becomes more as you get to the 70mph mark.


Same here. I notice it the most at 70-75.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Picked mine up from the dealer today.
They couldn't duplicate the problem.

I was advised to, and called GM customer service to document the issue. I did so, and was told that I would hear back in a couple of days while they document and investigate the issue.

I will post back with results.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Add another person to the list of people having this problem. Mine is slight and I've been told "I'm just imagining it". It's good to know I'm not the only one with a wild imagination.

To me it feels more like a delay in the steering picking up on any movement than a "locking" feel. As if the steering controller fell asleep and needed to get woken up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Picked mine up from the dealer today.
> They couldn't duplicate the problem.
> 
> I was advised to, and called GM customer service to document the issue. I did so, and was told that I would hear back in a couple of days while they document and investigate the issue.
> ...


Ask to take it for a drive with a tech and duplicate the issue while they observe you. Worked for me and helped them duplicate it on their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I will leave mine alone for now as is. I do not want to spend wasted time having dealer install a new rack which will be a old new in stock rack and then return later on and have it done again with the new updated version.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What happens to electric steering if there is a short or break in the wires? Or even corrosion with age? Kinda glad my Cruze diesel has regular power steering.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> What happens to electric steering if there is a short or break in the wires? Or even corrosion with age? Kinda glad my Cruze diesel has regular power steering.


Who knows what the US diesel will use, my guess the same electric steering as the gas model does.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Who knows what the US diesel will use, my guess the same electric steering as the gas model does.


The Diesel is the only model with Hydraulic steering in Australia. the rest use electric.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure which I'd rather have. I like the feel of traditional hydraulic power steering. But I've had too many leaky racks on old cars (all 3 were over the 200K mark, though). I wonder what the average lifespan of electric PS is?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> I have the same issue it starts at around the 60 mph that joint lock feel needed to make that slight adjustment. Another interesting problem with the Cruze.


Hello Bohdan, 

If you decide to get this looked into, please be sure to keep us updated on your progress with the dealership. We're available to work with you through that process if you like (send us a direct message with more information including your name, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and the name of your dealership). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my car back yesterday. It drives quite well now, no sticking issues at all. I think the re-alignment actually helped it track better on the highway as well.

The Silverado was the coolest rental car I've had - a lot of fun to drive, great to throw a Christmas tree in the back of, but definitely glad to have my Cruze back. It's a lot more spunky and I can actually afford to put gas in it. 

Looks like my steering rack was replaced with part number 13372109 and reprogrammed with new software - _do any of the GM service techs here know if that is indeed a new part number?_ Looking at GM parts online, it says to use on vehicles built "after B7214620". 









The service department at this dealership is GREAT - best experience I've had with a Chevy dealer since owning my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder why the software update? If the rack was the same no software update should have been required.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

upstater said:


> My 2011 had the same symptoms. Dealer found a bulletin directing them to replace the steering gear. They did and it fixed it....... for 8 months. The exact same symptoms are back. Called dealer last week and he called GM Engineering. They want the stamping numbers off the new rack gear. I guess I will find out if they have a new and improved gear.


upstater,
I would like to apologize for the issues you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> I'm glad to hear they are looking into it. My 2011 Eco MT with 21,000 miles has been doing it intermittently. Unfortunately when I took it to my dealer, they could not replicate the problem. I can't say I'm surprised as in my case it's a very minor notch, but it does get annoying on long road trips.



Maxzillian,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Add another person to the list of people having this problem. Mine is slight and I've been told "I'm just imagining it". It's good to know I'm not the only one with a wild imagination.
> 
> To me it feels more like a delay in the steering picking up on any movement than a "locking" feel. As if the steering controller fell asleep and needed to get woken up.



MyShibbyEco,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Got my car back yesterday. It drives quite well now, no sticking issues at all. I think the re-alignment actually helped it track better on the highway as well.
> 
> The Silverado was the coolest rental car I've had - a lot of fun to drive, great to throw a Christmas tree in the back of, but definitely glad to have my Cruze back. It's a lot more spunky and I can actually afford to put gas in it.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear that you had such a good experience with your new dealer!! That is great to hear! I am also happy that your Cruze is back to new! Time to enjoy your Cruze again! :th_dblthumb2:

~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I heard back from GM last night.

They said they investigated the issue and contacted my dealer for further questioning. Nothing was able to be determined through the dealer, and I was told multiple times that GM techs and engineering have never once heard of this or had a complaint of this issue.

I even said a 5 second google search will show that many are suffering from the issue. GM still has not heard of the problem however.
I was advised that I simply have to wait until it becomes prominent enough that the dealership can recreate it without and struggle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Well I heard back from GM last night.
> 
> They said they investigated the issue and contacted my dealer for further questioning. Nothing was able to be determined through the dealer, and I was told multiple times that GM techs and engineering have never once heard of this or had a complaint of this issue.
> 
> ...


Ugh...I love it when the dealers are a complete waste of your time.

Seriously, I wouldn't bother bringing my car all the way out to you and wasting my time AND YOURS if there wasn't an issue with my car. 

See if you can find another dealer that isn't staffed by liars and ask them to go on a test drive with you. GM is well aware of this problem, even if the dealer isn't.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually really like the dealership. I do understand that it can be a difficult thing to duplicate and their hands are tied if they know nothing of it.

What I do find hard to believe though is that GM has never heard of this issue. I'm pretty sure I've seen online reps responding to this very issue many times on here.

Then again, they aren't able to provide me with any help since I'm in Canada.

Once I get some time and am able to duplicate it easier I am going to go back to the dealer and drive with them myself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if GM Canada is out of the loop on this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> Well I heard back from GM last night.
> 
> They said they investigated the issue and contacted my dealer for further questioning. Nothing was able to be determined through the dealer, and I was told multiple times that GM techs and engineering have never once heard of this or had a complaint of this issue.
> 
> ...




jstoner22,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you contacted GM of Canada in regards to this? I would recommend that you do contact them and get your concerns on file. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please feel free to keep me posted on your progress with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> jstoner22,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you contacted GM of Canada in regards to this? I would recommend that you do contact them and get your concerns on file. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please feel free to keep me posted on your progress with this.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



I have contacted them and was told they have never heard of the problem before and that there was nothing that they could do.
I was told I simply have to wait until the problem becomes worse so the dealer can replicate it with ease.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service, what is the US GM number to call with this problem? this is the second thread that I have been on with this issue. I have called 1-800-521-7300 and was connected with someone in Buenos Aries. I had a hard time understanding the person and they had no information about this problem. Or, how can I contact you? I am new to this site and not getting the hang of it. Thanks.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine seems to be about the same however as we travel at 60mph the slight notch can be felt when you try to move the wheel to the left but moving the wheel to the right all is well no notch bind. In time GM may have a better part as a warrenty replacement till then no point having another new old stock unit installed and then having the same problem again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm starting to notice the notch at speeds as low as 30 MPH. Does anyone know if the steering gear is plastic?


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I have contacted them and was told they have never heard of the problem before and that there was nothing that they could do.
> I was told I simply have to wait until the problem becomes worse so the dealer can replicate it with ease.


I also experienced this problem but a recent tire rotation did the trick and it hasn't happened since (so far). I was about to give GM Canada a call about this, but since my "notch" went away - I might wait a while. 

or do you guys think i should call them either way for documentation? not sure..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm starting to notice the notch at speeds as low as 30 MPH. Does anyone know if the steering gear is plastic?


I asked to take a look at the old parts. They were grudging about it, but obliged. The steering gears with inputs to the sensors are indeed plastic, which may or may not be part of the problem.

I think the sensors are going into a "sleep mode" of some sort. What I did notice when this was happening was that while the steering wheel seemed "stuck" for a little bit, very small inputs were acknowledged by the steering shaft directly connected to the rack itself. It was just like driving a car without power steering for a brief second.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Plastic worm gears in a car. They really should be brass or some other durable metal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Plastic worm gears in a car. They really should be brass or some other durable metal.


They don't build much of anything like they used to!

Heck, they make freaking timing gears and water pumps out of plastic now on some cars. Not sure if the Ecotec is one of those or not.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> I also experienced this problem but a recent tire rotation did the trick and it hasn't happened since (so far). I was about to give GM Canada a call about this, but since my "notch" went away - I might wait a while.
> 
> or do you guys think i should call them either way for documentation? not sure..



Hopefully your tire rotation fixed the issue.

I have experienced it with both my summer and winter tires on, so I don't think that is the issue for me.

Regardless, you should call to have it documented.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> I have contacted them and was told they have never heard of the problem before and that there was nothing that they could do.
> I was told I simply have to wait until the problem becomes worse so the dealer can replicate it with ease.




jstoner22,
Thank you for updating me on this. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I can pass information along for you to get you some assistance with this. I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Update: I brought mine in today to have the steering issue looked at. They gave me a loaner for the day, no issues there. The service adviser initially called and said that while the tech could feel the issue, there was some kind of bulletin from GM describing that this was "normal". Well, I told him it wasn't normal, and it wasn't there for the first 5,000+ miles I had the car. He was nice about it, and he suggested elevating it to the service manager, which I agreed would be needed (apparently). A few hours later I got another call saying that the service manager opened a case with GM about the issue and they would send the replacement parts (not sure exactly which, I think he said both the power steering pack and the rack and pinion assembly), and that would take about a week. Of course, the car is still safe to drive, so I'll take it back in the interim. 

The question will be whether the same thing crops up again or if something changed from the supplier that will fix the problem. I suspect GM still doesn't really know what is causing this issue.

Kudos to Guaranty Chevrolet in Santa Ana for handling this issue well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

socalcruze said:


> Update: I brought mine in today to have the steering issue looked at. They gave me a loaner for the day, no issues there. The service adviser initially called and said that while the tech could feel the issue, there was some kind of bulletin from GM describing that this was "normal". Well, I told him it wasn't normal, and it wasn't there for the first 5,000+ miles I had the car. He was nice about it, and he suggested elevating it to the service manager, which I agreed would be needed (apparently). A few hours later I got another call saying that the service manager opened a case with GM about the issue and they would send the replacement parts (not sure exactly which, I think he said both the power steering pack and the rack and pinion assembly), and that would take about a week. Of course, the car is still safe to drive, so I'll take it back in the interim.
> 
> The question will be whether the same thing crops up again or if something changed from the supplier that will fix the problem. I suspect GM still doesn't really know what is causing this issue.
> 
> Kudos to Guaranty Chevrolet in Santa Ana for handling this issue well.




socalcruze,
Thank you for you for the update. I am happy that your dealership is getting this issue addressed for you. Please continue to keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

TSB Here
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> Plastic worm gears in a car. They really should be brass or some other durable metal.



Plasric Gears? You gotta be kidding, Well I wish.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> They don't build much of anything like they used to!
> 
> Heck, they make freaking timing gears and water pumps out of plastic now on some cars. Not sure if the Ecotec is one of those or not.


The 1.4 has a timing "chain" & steel gears.
For GM, plastic timing gears re history, AFAIK.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Guess I am joining this club, can feel the sticking steering, but the dealer is telling me this is normal for an electronic power steering unit. Really?
I guess that when the steering sticks and something bad happens I can tell the authorities that the dealer said this was normal!
Yes, the dealer looked at the car today, and the odometer shows 2-miles more than when I dropped it off last night. 
It usually takes 20-miles into my commute before I feel the issue. Guess the dealers GM MASTER TECHNICIAN knows best.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MrBlue said:


> Guess I am joining this club, can feel the sticking steering, but the dealer is telling me this is normal for an electronic power steering unit. Really?
> I guess that when the steering sticks and something bad happens I can tell the authorities that the dealer said this was normal!
> Yes, the dealer looked at the car today, and the odometer shows 2-miles more than when I dropped it off last night.
> It usually takes 20-miles into my commute before I feel the issue. Guess the dealers GM MASTER TECHNICIAN knows best.


Go for a drive with the technician to duplicate the issue. They'll almost never duplicate something unless it's BLATANTLY obvious like your car sounds like a wheel's going to fall off.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sadly, I think I'm joining this too. It isn't terrible now, but I was especially starting to notice it on my adventure yesterday. I have a fair share of turns/curves every day though, so that could explain why it's happening now at just over 5k.

I don't plan to have it looked at real soon. I'll hold off if I can until hopefully there's a better repair beyond replacing with the same parts.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I have noticed the same issue on mine. I only have 6k so far... sigh...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are experiencing this issue with your Cruze please feel free to send me a PM with your name and VIN so I can look into this for you. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The dealer took care of this problem for me on Tuesday. Had a loaner (Cruze LS) for the day. Replaced the P/S motor and rack assemblies (and performed a wheel alignment), according to what he told me. I'll post the part numbers later when I have them in front of me. 

Can't say enough good things about Guaranty Chevy in Santa Ana, CA. They just do it right.

Drives at least as good as new now.


----------



## cruzeCTRL (Feb 8, 2013)

So glad it's not just me... I'm waiting on a call from my dealership for an appointment. They've got other recall issues to address on it anyway... might as well get this fixed too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

socalcruze said:


> The dealer took care of this problem for me on Tuesday. Had a loaner (Cruze LS) for the day. Replaced the P/S motor and rack assemblies (and performed a wheel alignment), according to what he told me. I'll post the part numbers later when I have them in front of me.
> 
> Can't say enough good things about Guaranty Chevy in Santa Ana, CA. They just do it right.
> 
> Drives at least as good as new now.




socalcruze,
Thank you for the update on this. I am very happy to hear that your dealer has taken such good care of both you and your Cruze!! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I just noticed this on my 12 ECO today. A lot of wandering on the interstate and an occasional catch in the steering when coming out of turns at lower speeds. I'm only at 5000 mi so I will wait and see if this continues or gets worse. I guess I can add this to the smelly heater and vibration coming from the front end when I finally take the car for service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzeCTRL said:


> So glad it's not just me... I'm waiting on a call from my dealership for an appointment. They've got other recall issues to address on it anyway... might as well get this fixed too.




cruzeCTRL,
Please keep me posted on the progress of this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Very interesting. I have a '12 Eco 6MT. I'm at roughly 26k miles, and have noticed it a handful of times. As some have described it, it's a bit like a dead-center slop, but more along the lines of a twitch. As though the computer didn't quite notice you moved the wheel slightly, then a sudden tangible twitch.

I had just attributed it to the electronic assist steering, but it has my attention now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WM.Mike said:


> Very interesting. I have a '12 Eco 6MT. I'm at roughly 26k miles, and have noticed it a handful of times. As some have described it, it's a bit like a dead-center slop, but more along the lines of a twitch. As though the computer didn't quite notice you moved the wheel slightly, then a sudden tangible twitch.
> 
> I had just attributed it to the electronic assist steering, but it has my attention now.


Take it to the dealer; have it replaced. Electronic steering or not, it's annoying to drive like that. 

I've done over 2,000 miles since - and that notchy sensation has not returned.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WM.Mike said:


> Very interesting. I have a '12 Eco 6MT. I'm at roughly 26k miles, and have noticed it a handful of times. As some have described it, it's a bit like a dead-center slop, but more along the lines of a twitch. As though the computer didn't quite notice you moved the wheel slightly, then a sudden tangible twitch.
> 
> I had just attributed it to the electronic assist steering, but it has my attention now.




WM.Mike,
I would also recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have this looked into. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I noticed this yesterday while driving home at speeds of 75-80. Very annoying and frustrating. I need to find a dealer soon... Glad there seems to be a good fix for this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a PI or TSB number that refers to this specific issue?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@milehigh, when are you going to be taking the car into the dealer or do you need assistance with setting an appointment?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's the condition/concern from PI0800A. I don't think it applies.

"Some customers may comment on a Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on and a drop in power steering assistance.

Technicians may find DTC C0544 with fault byte 5A and/or DTC U0415 with fault byte 75 set that does not clear.

DTC C0544 with fault byte 5A and/or DTC U0415 with fault byte 75 sets and does not clear if the Steering Angle Sensor alignment procedure is performed incorrectly. If the car is driven in this condition, as speed increases the driver will experience the car attempting to steer to the left or right (depending how which offset to the left or right was set during the alignment procedure). 

While steering at low speeds (parking lot), the driver will experience power steering assist for only a fraction of a turn left or right (dependent on offset) and a drop in power steering assist (full manual steering)."

It does make me wonder about doing this calibration that it talks about, but near as I can tell a dealer tool is necessary to start that mode.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah. Well, in that case, there doesn't seem to be one released yet for the Cruze, although GM Technical Assistance is well-aware of the problem and will advise the dealer to replace the steering rack and re-flash an updated software package.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here are the part numbers replaced on my Cruze listed on my work order:
013372109 "Steering Gear"
013337826 "Bracket"

There is no TSB referenced on my work order, just a case number, so they may still be gathering data from the fleet before issuing a TSB.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my wife drove my cruze to work the other day. she said she doesnt like to drive my car because the steering is so touchy and she has to correct the car alot. i was like whatever lol, she drives highway to work, i dont. sure enough i drove the car on the highway tonight and it was very notchy going down the road. idk, ill probably wait for it to get worse or get use to it more so i can be sure the dealer can duplicate the problem. this car is getting tiresome.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> ill probably wait for it to get worse or get use to it more so i can be sure the dealer can duplicate the problem. this car is getting tiresome.


I don't know why folks want to suffer with this issue. It is a known issue now, and they have a fix. Just take it in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> I don't know why folks want to suffer with this issue. It is a known issue now, and they have a fix. Just take it in.


^this. Why are you kidding yourself by lying to yourself and saying it's not annoying?!

IT'S REALLY FLIPPING ANNOYING!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Why are you kidding yourself by lying to yourself and saying it's not annoying?!


Yes, it's annoying, but I'm paranoid about the dealer touching it again. This is coming from someone who hasn't touched the leather on the steering wheel ever, not even day 1.

Yes, I'm a little OCD.

I only have it happen severely enough where I notice it about once a week or less, so chances are they couldn't replicate it if I took it in anyway. If the frequency increases, it will definitely be going in though, but I may stop by Belle Tire next door and ask for some of their steering wheel and seat condoms...


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

My problem is that the last time I took my car in, the dealer couldn't replicate it. Thankfully that was not the only repair I needed done because otherwise I would have wasted my time.

According to other owners who have had their car "repaired", the problem came back later. Until GM issues a bulletin and actually has a fix, I am reluctant to take my car in to have it "repaired" when the problem is just going to come back again.

My concern is that at this rate, by the time a fix is actually made, my car will be out of chassis warranty and I will need to have it policied. Thankfully I at least have a service record that indicates I complained about the problem while the car was in warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The SW update is supposed to cure this issue with the sensors falling "asleep". That's a new update that wasn't there before when others had the problem.

Drive it with them to make the problem occur so that the service tech can see when exactly it's happening. In my case, it was heading exactly straight without touching the wheel over 60 mph for 20+ seconds.

They will give you an even harder time getting it covered once the warranty is up. I'd take it in now and replicate the issue for them so they can repair it.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I wonder if anyone else tried this: Turn off both Stabili-Trac and Traction Control. That 'wheel lock up' disappears. Makes me think the problem is the computer is too sensitive with those two systems. It seems to go away only when I disengage both systems, not just traction control (hold down the traction control/stabilitrac button on the center console until both lights come on). I only do it on good, dry pavement. When it's wet or cold I let the computer take over for safety-sake. GM will probably spank me for doing it but until they come up with a software update, it's very annoying for the steering wheel to lose that 'real driving feel.'


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The SW update is supposed to cure this issue with the sensors falling "asleep". That's a new update that wasn't there before when others had the problem.
> 
> Drive it with them to make the problem occur so that the service tech can see when exactly it's happening. In my case, it was heading exactly straight without touching the wheel over 60 mph for 20+ seconds.
> 
> They will give you an even harder time getting it covered once the warranty is up. I'd take it in now and replicate the issue for them so they can repair it.


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into that! If anything I may be able to talk them into updating the software without replicating the problem. Worse case scenario it'll cost me about $80... that's palatable.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> I don't know why folks want to suffer with this issue. It is a known issue now, and they have a fix. Just take it in.


when you hear " can not duplicate problem at this time/ car is working as designed" over and over again it gets old going back and forth dropping the car off for nothing to get done. after driving new chevy cars and trucks for 12 years i know not to bother going in unless a wheel has fallin off or it wont get fixed(not just one dealership)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> when you hear " can not duplicate problem at this time/ car is working as designed" over and over again it gets old going back and forth dropping the car off for nothing to get done. after driving new chevy cars and trucks for 12 years i know not to bother going in unless a wheel has fallin off or it wont get fixed(not just one dealership)


I've found you often have to treat them like they're a 5 year old and explain EXACTLY when it happens or drive it with them when you know it will occur. 

Happened with the steering issue, and then with the jerky acceleration I had and they said there was no issue. 

You drive the car every day, and they don't. You know it better than them, and you wouldn't bring the car in just to waste your time. Have them call Tech Support on it and its a well-known problem even if the dealer has not heard of it before. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> My problem is that the last time I took my car in, the dealer couldn't replicate it. Thankfully that was not the only repair I needed done because otherwise I would have wasted my time.
> 
> According to other owners who have had their car "repaired", the problem came back later. Until GM issues a bulletin and actually has a fix, I am reluctant to take my car in to have it "repaired" when the problem is just going to come back again.
> 
> My concern is that at this rate, by the time a fix is actually made, my car will be out of chassis warranty and I will need to have it policied. Thankfully I at least have a service record that indicates I complained about the problem while the car was in warranty.





Maxzillian,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Maxzillian,
> I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

You should have a message from me dated on 12-19-2012 concerning this matter, but I never received a follow-up. I will attempt to resend the message to you.


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had 9500 miles on my 2012 1LT/RS automatic on Friday when i left home (Pittsburgh area) to travel to Atlanta Georgia. This was my first time at higher speeds, as this is my commuting car for work. I've honestly not been outside of towns and this was my first long distance and open run.

My 17 year old son made the 1500 mile trip that was spread over 2 days. We both noticed and did not like or appreciate the odd resistance in the wheel on the interstate.

Going straight and needing to make a small tweak or adjustment would require that you add more force than expected to overcome the resistance in the steering. Once you added enough force, the steering wheel would move and then sort of "break free" and react easily and normally.

Any time you would be running on a basically straight segment this would occur again and again. As it goes on over the hours and hours it begins to grate on you. After about 23 hours of driving time, it's really making you nuts as you concentrate on it.

I don't like it at all.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

So the PI/TSB number listed on this thread is incorrect because it refers to stored codes and the like. Any update on this? Do we have an official PI or TSB number?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

mine did this while new, At 64000 miles it seems like it doesn't anymore. Odd right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> mine did this while new, At 64000 miles it seems like it doesn't anymore. Odd right?


I'm in the same situation. During the later part of summer 2012 my ECO MT was notchy on demand. This year it has only notched once that I could detect. I wonder if there is something that settles in on the steering rack that is the actual cause of this and as the steering rack ages a little more the problem goes away for most drivers. For those cars where it doesn't go away a replacement steering sensor/rack is probably in order.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I'll just live with it then. I just did a 1,000 mile round trip this weekend and although I expected it to be horribly notchy, it was for the most part perfectly normal. I got 40.7 mpg, by the way . Love this car!


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Called my dealer that I bought the car from yesterday and the service manager said that he has never heard of that steering problem on a Cruze, and apparently has never fixed one before. I need to take it in for them to look at. Guess I'll complain about the notching gear shifting too. Almost 29k miles on the car so better get it documented there is a problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SkidooSteve122, 

Please let us know when you are bringing your Cruze into the dealership. I would like to reach out to your dealership while your vehicle is present and research your concerns. Private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I had this happen to me last weekend.....very weird and I can see a dealer being unable to reproduce it.
On my way back from Belvidere Il. to DesPlaines Il. Interstate 90 is going through a rebuild.
This was the first time I had driven on the new pavement (concrete)....it was opened to travel last week.
A 60mph, cruise on, dead smooth new pavement, within about 15 minutes I began to notice this 'Hitch' (my description) every time I made a correction to the right.
I would have to add a bit more pressure, then a bit more, then a bit more, and then it would, I guess 'break free' would be a good description.
Strange feeling.....a bit disconcerting....didn't feel like it could cause a problem but somewhat disconcerting.

I certainly can see why a dealer would be unable to duplicate the sensation......still day, new smooth pavement, 60 mph.....there is no mechanic paid to go to those lengths to reproduce a concern.
For now, I'll just be aware of the potental and see if this is the only time it can be reproduced.....sure not going to bother a dealer with it yet.
My normal driving, day in day out stuff, there is no problem at all.

Rob


----------



## Justinotheredneck (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been having this problem too! I only noticed it on my long drive on the highway this past holiday, it happened the last time I made the same 6 hour trip, after cruising at highway speeds for a decent time on a long straight stretch the steering wheel seems to lock in the straight position, and when id go to correct, you had to apply more pressure than you would think. Im not sure if this is because of the electric power steering vs an older style fluid pump. but its like you turn and are constantly correcting because of the jerking it creates, it gets old very quick on a long stretch. I thought maybe its the sensors, so I would try and hold the steering wheel slightly off center or continuously move it to keep the "notching and locking" from happening. makes women passengers yell at you for constantly weaving. I was reading some of the thread, has anyone had luck with a fix from GM? and what do I need to tell them? thanks


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've just started noticing this a few days ago. It's not the best feeling in the world, that's for sure. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I have the same problem but at all speeds. It is quite a bit more noticeable at highway speeds though.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm starting to notice the notch at speeds as low as 30 MPH. Does anyone know if the steering gear is plastic?


My steering is doing this at about 10mph and up, i feel your pain!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No plastic parts in the steering gear.

As I understand it, the electric assist is supposed to 'shut off' at a given speed.
I am unable to find said 'given speed' in any manuals.....doesn't mean it isn't listed, just means I haven't found it.

Any of you that have driven a non-assisted steering system know that as soon as you are in motion, no assist is needed.....pretty much for low speed manuvering and parking.
I'm kind of thinking the assist may be 'coming on' when not needed......all of a sudden you get unwanted assist during a minor correction.....meaning you are applying normal correction pressure and all of a sudden you get more response than needed, causing a slight overcorrection.

A WAG at this point.....but I think the poster experiencing this at 10 mph is going to have the best luck getting it resolved.....sounds like that one will be reproduceable.

Rob


----------



## TylerJM (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just recently noticed my 2013 (4,500miles) doing the same thing. I noticed it more and more as I was on the highway in fairly windy conditions. Trying to hold out until after winter to have it replaced.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I took my Cruze to the dealer to check the steering sticking/binding feeling in April 2013. They felt the problem with the steering and replaced the rack and steering motor. I thought that would be the end of it. Wrong, the problem is back but a bit different than originally. It is occurring at lower speeds than before. In the 40-55 mile range. It was in the 60-65 mph range. I had back to the dealer yesterday and they said "they could not replicate the problem." 

It appears that the dealer tried to take care of it to the best of their ability by changing out the rack and motor. I guess I'm just going to have to live with this annoying defect.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

21,000 miles now.

It's back, after having steering rack replaced previously...noticed last weekend to a small extent on straight as an arrow roads at 55-60 MPH.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> 21,000 miles now.
> 
> It's back, after having steering rack replaced previously...noticed last weekend to a small extent on straight as an arrow roads at 55-60 MPH.


What is wrong with these cars? I had my steering gear assembly replaced in May at 16,000 miles. The sticking problem was gone for about five months and is back again. The steering is exhibiting basically the same sticking/binding problem but at a slightly lower speed than before. I'm at 21,000 miles now an had it at the dealer yesterday and I got the "could not duplicate." 

I can't blame the dealer for this. It seems that GM has not identified the source of the problem or not adequately communicating a fix for the problem to the dealer.

I weighing my options with this. I can either trade the Cruze and get something else or live with it. I'm leaning toward getting rid of the Cruze at the moment.


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

larry0071 said:


> I had 9500 miles on my 2012 1LT/RS automatic on Friday when i left home (Pittsburgh area) to travel to Atlanta Georgia. This was my first time at higher speeds, as this is my commuting car for work. I've honestly not been outside of towns and this was my first long distance and open run.
> 
> My 17 year old son made the 1500 mile trip that was spread over 2 days. We both noticed and did not like or appreciate the odd resistance in the wheel on the interstate.
> 
> ...


This pretty much explains my experiences to the T.

Car has 33,000 miles. Steering "notching" is noticeable when holding the wheel perfectly still for a few seconds then trying to adjust requires just a little extra force. Definitely annoying after awhile of highway driving but looks like there still is not a permanent fix after reading all the threads.

It's more of an inconvenience than a real safety concern for me, so I will keep on truckin until I know there is a permanent solution.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

This emerged for me at 2,500 miles and occurred just about daily for the next thousand or so miles. It completely resolved itself by around 4,200 miles. Knock on wood, hasn't happened once in the past month or so. I held off on the rack replacement when I read several other users that had it emerge then a few months later disappear on it's own. It's really odd, maybe it's a part that has to settle or break-in. Just hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I waited as long as I could before my warranty was up, and took it in to 2 different dealers before they could finally duplicate it and replaced the steering gear / rack system just under 36,000 miles. Have about 1000 miles on it now and still feels fine. I figured I needed to at least get the problem with my car documented while under warranty and if the new part acts up again I'll take it back.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

There needs to be a recall on this problem... I have filed a complaint with NHSTA... I suggest others do the same. Having a steering issue like this on a new car is outrageous.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

They will probably recall it eventually. When they figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

i am here because i have the same issue and thought i'd see if others had!! in planning to take mine to the dealer, i have resisted for quite some time as i wanted to make sure i knew how to show a dealer the issue.....

it started doing it approx 17,000kms, im almost to 22,000kms and still doing it!

i haven't really noticed if it does it below 60 etc but 90% of my driving is on the freeway and 80-110 km zones, and its very much an issue there!

i have found with very careful slow application of pressure you can get the wheel to move without the notchy thing happening, but in most cases you do not have this amount of time to correct the steering that slowly!!

be very interested to see the outcome of this one anyways!


----------



## nm13cruze (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine is doing the same as all the others have explained. Now I know that some have had some repairs made by dealers like the steering controls and also gears, my question is has anyone noticed a change in this problem and did it fix this issue. I know that GM acknowledges that there is an issue but has anyone heard from there dealers when a bulletin will be released or at least a recall time frame?


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I had this problem starting at around 5,000 miles, and got it fixed around 11 or 12K with a new steering rack. Now at 30K miles with no problems.

It is annoying, but not really a safety issue, so it isn't going to trigger a recall. There is a service bulletin for this problem, you just need a dealer who will track it down.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yesterday I drove 700+ miles. The first 600 was very windy. Didn't notice any notching. Today I did notice it but it wasn't windy. The difference is that in the wind I'm constantly adjusting my steering to counter the wind.


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah I've found the same thing, the car is moving around so much in the wind that you don't have the steering not moving for long enough to have the issue occur!


----------



## dealmaker5 (May 7, 2014)

It sounds to me that it could be a mid shaft sterring rod issue. I have found this same issue on another GM car , the pontiac G6. they were faulty from whoever GM was sourcing from. Now they have a new design for the part . Takes the clunk out of the steering.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dealmaker5 said:


> It sounds to me that it could be a mid shaft sterring rod issue. I have found this same issue on another GM car , the pontiac G6. they were faulty from whoever GM was sourcing from. Now they have a new design for the part . Takes the clunk out of the steering.


Definitely electronic in the Cruze's case. When my car was acting up, turning the ignition off and back on would actually stop it from occurring again for ~20 minutes.


----------



## wmbriano2grad (Feb 27, 2012)

I had this issue for awhile at around 15k. Took it in, dealer said they couldn't replicate and the issue mysteriously stopped after that (makes me wonder if they did something). Now at 45k and issue isn't back, but I'll be watching for a TSB.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - the last two days I was tooling through Nebraska on I-80 at 80 MPH with no wind on completely flat, straight, and ungrooved sections of I-80. No notching. Then I got to Santa Fe in Denver at 55 MPH and it notched. Outside temperatures were the same in both areas. What a strange issue. I'm still not concerned about it either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - the last two days I was tooling through Nebraska on I-80 at 80 MPH with no wind on completely flat, straight, and ungrooved sections of I-80. No notching. Then I got to Santa Fe in Denver at 55 MPH and it notched. Outside temperatures were the same in both areas. What a strange issue. I'm still not concerned about it either.


I have noticed that mine seems to do it at lower speeds - 50-65, rather than 75-80. But have not seen it AT ALL since around March.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

My February built 2013 does it steady. It actually pisses me off. I think mainly because I feel it is only going to get worse. It's pretty well exclusive to long straight lines, but also happens on long slight bends. I think I need a dealer visit!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes it's irritating. Hopefully mine magically stops doing it soon. Even in the high temperatures as of late I can feel it. Not as much but I can definitely still feel it.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

yes i have this issue with my 2014 sri-z cruze, seems like it is not just a north american problem,i will be quizzing the dealer about this when it goes in for its 3000klm first service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

asdetail said:


> yes i have this issue with my 2014 sri-z cruze, seems like it is not just a north american problem,i will be quizzing the dealer about this when it goes in for its 3000klm first service


This makes me think it's software.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> This makes me think it's software.


That's always been my conclusion. Reduced poling/interrupt priority when there is no steering input as I stated before in another thread. I'm wondering if it's temperature related also, but I have no real idea what it would do. That's why I asked, based on a couple of other comments here on the subject. I predict it will remain as is for the rest of this generation of Cruzen.  Waiting to see what issues the second generation Cruze has in comparison to the first one.


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

well I just got my car back today from holden looking at it, they have ordered parts to replace the "steering gear assembly" ....

this has been happening sine 17000kms odd and up to 37000kms now so be interested to see if it ever returns after these parts are in!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the daytime temps been for you down in Australia, Gem?


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

probably see 10-13 at night and up to mid 20's through the day (DegC) but this issue has been happening for all seasons and it seems to take 10-15 minutes of driving before it starts to do it, so I am assuming its something to do with the engine bay getting up to temp but not really sure.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel your pain. Had my Cruze since this past December and it started then stopped notching earlier this spring when temps were cool. I'm very curious to see whether it comes back soon going into cooler autumn over the next month or two. In any case it's annoying and remains a mystery. Good luck on you're new steering gear.


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah well for us aussies we are going out of winter and into the warmer months so if anything for me it would probably only make it all worse!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gem202T said:


> yeah well for us aussies we are going out of winter and into the warmer months so if anything for me it would probably only make it all worse!


The weird thing is - it only seems to happen at certain in-between warm and cold months of the year, and then it goes away. 40s-50's outside, IIRC.

I hope mine doesn't return again.


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been following this thread for a couple months so far and don't think I seen a TSB posted yet nor did a search pull anything up on the forum. 

*PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.*

I've put about 300 km on the car since the reprogramming with exact conditions that used to make the notchy steering come in full force for me and the steering now feels better than ever. I keep expecting to feel it and it just doesn't happen. I went to the dealership with serious doubt I would have the problem fixed leaving and was completely surprised when they told me they found this TSB.

Edit for Reference: 2013 w/ 43,000km. Problem was most noticeable at highway speeds with a crosswind.

I hope this help everyone! Sorry if I am making a duplicate post, in any case I can report it cleared it right up for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Feedback said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple months so far and don't think I seen a TSB posted yet nor did a search pull anything up on the forum.
> 
> *PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.*
> 
> ...


That's awesome - thank you for the information.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow is this a new solution from GM, separate from the steering rack replacement TSB? Because I think that included some reprogram or reset as well. Please let it be so. Thanks Feedback!


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah that's interesting if just a program fixes it, its been almost 2 weeks now since I got my car back after getting new rack and wheel alignment .... not sure if they did programming or not though.


----------



## Granite2LT (Dec 11, 2013)

I live in upstate NY and I have a 2014 2LT, this problem occurs on my cruze almost 100% of the time, regardless of the temperature, time of day, engine temp, etc.. my car has 26k on it and i'd say i've been having this issue for the last 7-10,000 miles.. it's a VERY disheartening feeling and I consider myself a confident driver, it's taken all confidence out of my drive due to the constant feeling of lack of control... I took the car to the dealership for a scheduled appointment to drop it and leave it all day for the steering as well as some other small quality quirks. I was an hour late for my appointment due to being called into work, and got a speeding ticket rushing to make it to my appointment, only to be turned away by the service manager because I was "late", in return I offered to leave the car for that whole day and the whole next day to make up for my mistake only to be told no and to make another appointment.. the man was happy to send me on my way with my unsafe vehicle... so away I went. If anyone knows of any chevy dealership in the upstate NY area (syracuse-rochester) who will provide a loaner car and maybe some respect to their customers who choose to spend almost 30k on their faulty products.. let me know.. frankly i'm so sick of feeling like GM's problem that they should be addressing with a smile is more MY problem.. such a headache..thank you for reading, sorry if this is off topic but had to vent alittle! happy Cruzing


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

I know the feeling, I have purchased new Holdens from 2 different dealers and used 3 different dealers for servicing, and let me tell you there is a MASSIVE difference between the first one and the current one!

it makes a massive difference to you actually wanting to take it to them or not to!

hopefully you can find one close to home with the right customer focus!


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

2014 Cruze 1LT 1.4 automatic. Just turned 20k miles on the odometer, and I began noticing the same thing you guys are describing here. Interstate, straight line driving, and steering seems to stick slightly in the center position. Interesting thing is I just had my axle recall work completed approx 1,000 miles ago. Wondering if there is any relationship to the axle replacement. From what I'm reading here, it appears not, but in my case, I haven't noticed the steering issue before the axle replacement.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

2013 CTD - 12,000 miles – build date 12/13/13 
I think I have joined this group. The girlfriend drives this car 95% of the time (80 miles per day highway). Last night she reported the exact symptoms in the last 2000 miles reported by most people in this thread. She is not familiar with this site. She even questioned the safety of the car during winter driving conditions. I think it’s time for me to start making some noise at the dealer. I have an appointment for regular service tonight and I am planning on bringing up the problem.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

WI Diesel said:


> 2013 CTD - 12,000 miles – build date 12/13/13
> I think I have joined this group. The girlfriend drives this car 95% of the time (80 miles per day highway). Last night she reported the exact symptoms in the last 2000 miles reported by most people in this thread. She is not familiar with this site. She even questioned the safety of the car during winter driving conditions. I think it’s time for me to start making some noise at the dealer. I have an appointment for regular service tonight and I am planning on bringing up the problem.


I was driving today in cool temperatures with strong cross-winds (the conditions in which I most noticed the steering behavior) this morning, and saw no sign of the problem. They did a software update on mine about 10 months ago, and the steering has been problem-free ever since. Mention that to them as a potential solution, since they will probably be much more willing to give that a shot than they would be to start throwing parts at it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Took mine in at 33k miles today for this issue.

Oddly enough, did not experience the issue on the drive to the dealer. First time I ever noticed it was last week actually.

I'm betting I am going to get a "could not duplicate", once I told him how far I drive a day and it takes awhile to occur, he didn't sound happy.

Will update when I hear back. 

I tried to search that TSB listed for the programming update, but didn't come up with anything.

*PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.
*


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Granite2LT said:


> I live in upstate NY and I have a 2014 2LT, this problem occurs on my cruze almost 100% of the time, regardless of the temperature, time of day, engine temp, etc.. my car has 26k on it and i'd say i've been having this issue for the last 7-10,000 miles.. it's a VERY disheartening feeling and I consider myself a confident driver, it's taken all confidence out of my drive due to the constant feeling of lack of control... I took the car to the dealership for a scheduled appointment to drop it and leave it all day for the steering as well as some other small quality quirks. I was an hour late for my appointment due to being called into work, and got a speeding ticket rushing to make it to my appointment, only to be turned away by the service manager because I was "late", in return I offered to leave the car for that whole day and the whole next day to make up for my mistake only to be told no and to make another appointment.. the man was happy to send me on my way with my unsafe vehicle... so away I went. If anyone knows of any chevy dealership in the upstate NY area (syracuse-rochester) who will provide a loaner car and maybe some respect to their customers who choose to spend almost 30k on their faulty products.. let me know.. frankly i'm so sick of feeling like GM's problem that they should be addressing with a smile is more MY problem.. such a headache..thank you for reading, sorry if this is off topic but had to vent alittle! happy Cruzing


Hi there,

We truly apologize for this, and we would never want you to continue having a negative experience with your vehicle. Please feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your zip. We would be happy to locate another dealership in your area. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Got the car back today, states reprogrammed the power steering module.

They did not test drive it to diagnose or check the repair. Only put 1 mile on the car, so we'll see if it comes back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> Got the car back today, states reprogrammed the power steering module.
> 
> They did not test drive it to diagnose or check the repair. Only put 1 mile on the car, so we'll see if it comes back.


Gotta love that. Fixed the car, pulled out of shop. 

Went to pick up one car after some timing chain work and the check engine light was on. 

Hope the update sorts out the PS issue - would definitely be good news.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Gotta love that. Fixed the car, pulled out of shop.


Hard to know if that is sarcasm or not. My first thought was "they didn't even test drive it to verify the problem or the solution?"

But then I thought "that's fine, I hate people driving my car and using my fuel."


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Got the car back today, states reprogrammed the power steering module.
> 
> They did not test drive it to diagnose or check the repair. Only put 1 mile on the car, so we'll see if it comes back.


Be sure to let us know if it does come back, and we would be happy to forward this to your dealership. We truly hope that it does not come back, and you can continue to enjoy your vehicle. Have a good evening! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Here comes the cold weather and complaints about the notchy steering again. I'm sure mine will start up again in no time. I had it checked once and they said they could not duplicate the problem.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Feedback said:


> *PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.*


Had this software update performed today and voila, problem seems gone! And I'm still on my factory steering rack hardware. Only drove 50 or so miles since the update but it didn't twitch once, even when I tried to coax it into doing so. We'll see over the next few days/weeks but for now I'm a very happy camper, thanks again!


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

has the problem returned?


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Well after 12,000 miles mine has started doing this. Did it before and after tire rotation. So this being a2014 model diesel and it being a known issue why in the world would it still be a problem. The programming update for a fix seems bizarre to me since it was perfect for the first12k. Guess I will try to pm one of the nice Chevy reps that have been on here.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Had this software update performed today and voila, problem seems gone! And I'm still on my factory steering rack hardware. Only drove 50 or so miles since the update but it didn't twitch once, even when I tried to coax it into doing so. We'll see over the next few days/weeks but for now I'm a very happy camper, thanks again!


So you are confirming this is real after another poster said the dealership couldn't pull it up? Did you just reference the PI number?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Had mine in this morning. Tech said there was a new steering computer update released since I had mine flashed last December. He installed the newer update, and service advisor said to observe, and if the problem returns, we will move on to replacing parts. I'm taking a 350 mile round trip (with some moderate crosswinds) this afternoon, so I should get a good feel for how it worked.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Gh0st said:


> So you are confirming this is real after another poster said the dealership couldn't pull it up? Did you just reference the PI number?


It is a real GM fix for this condition. We have done a few.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> Had mine in this morning. Tech said there was a new steering computer update released since I had mine flashed last December. He installed the newer update, and service advisor said to observe, and if the problem returns, we will move on to replacing parts. I'm taking a 350 mile round trip (with some moderate crosswinds) this afternoon, so I should get a good feel for how it worked.


How is everything doing now that your vehicle is back from the shop? Let me know! I appreciate any feedback, and would like to assist if necessary. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> How is everything doing now that your vehicle is back from the shop? Let me know! I appreciate any feedback, and would like to assist if necessary.
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


So far, so good. My 350 mile round trip yesterday afternoon/evening went well and I did not observe the notchy steering behavior. Since it has been intermittent, it will take some more observation to be sure it's worked out. The car is parked, probably until Monday now, since it snowed 4" here last night and I'm driving the Jeep, but I'll be taking 3 trips next week on the route where I have noticed the steering problems most obviously, so that will be another good test of the fix.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Reporting back in. Not a single stick or twitch from the steering since having PI1239 performed 3 weeks and about 700 miles ago. Seems to be the real deal! Gh0st, yes I did directly reference the number but I have a close contact in Chevy service. If a dealership isn't finding it in their system, maybe they're not really looking 

I'll check back in if any symptoms reemerge but until then assume that no news is good news!


----------



## Gem202T (Feb 26, 2014)

I've put almost 5000kms on mine since the rack replacement, so far so good, although the first time it didn't appear till nearly 20k!


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## dhutche (Apr 6, 2014)

My 39,000 km. 2014's steering just developed the "Dead Zone" or notch that you have all been discussing. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ruzeran (Jan 20, 2015)

My LT just started doing this. Started at about 17,600 miles. Same description as everyone else...notchy, sticking, weird feeling while going straight, 60-70 Mph, make a slight drift correction and feel it. Hope the software update is the truly the real deal!

Update: The wind may be a factor for intermittent feel. It seemed to stop past two days, but then on my way home yesterday there was a steady wind out of the west. Since I was driving south, I had to at times input a little more correction to the right to stay on track in my lane. THAT'S when I really noticed it!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

So it says that this PI1239 is for 2013-2014 models only. I took my 2012 into the shop over a year ago for this problem and they told me it was a faulty steering boot and replaced it. While it did fix the problem at the time, it has come back as of last week. Has anyone taken their 2011 or 2012 model to a dealer and had this software upgrade done?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

izzone2000 said:


> So it says that this PI1239 is for 2013-2014 models only. I took my 2012 into the shop over a year ago for this problem and they told me it was a faulty steering boot and replaced it. While it did fix the problem at the time, it has come back as of last week. Has anyone taken their 2011 or 2012 model to a dealer and had this software upgrade done?


I don't think the steering boot is the same part being replaced - Robby, correct me if I'm wrong here. I had my 2012 ECO MT in for this service the last week of December and they replace the entire steering rack and updated the firmware. Talk about night and day in the steering. Just make sure your tires are put back to your preferred tire pressure. Mine tires were dropped from 50 to 35 PSI and I couldn't stand how it steered. Boosted back to 51 PSI and the car now handles better than ever.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

OK thank you. The dealership that replaced the steering boot for this problem always had a reputation for poor service and has since closed its doors. Love my new dealership though. Will they still replace the steering rack and update the software under warranty even though I just crossed 3 years in December?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Steering rack replacement and computer reflash for 2011/2012.

Reflash only for 2013 and subsequent.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

izzone2000 said:


> OK thank you. The dealership that replaced the steering boot for this problem always had a reputation for poor service and has since closed its doors. Love my new dealership though. Will they still replace the steering rack and update the software under warranty even though I just crossed 3 years in December?


Warranty exended to ten years, 150k miles......freebe for you.

Rob


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> Reporting back in. Not a single stick or twitch from the steering since having PI1239 performed 3 weeks and about 700 miles ago. Seems to be the real deal!...
> 
> I'll check back in if any symptoms reemerge but until then assume that no news is good news!


As promised, checking back in if symptoms reemerged. There have been very occasional times where my wheel has stuck slightly since having this software update performed. However it doesn't seem to be getting progressively worse or anything like that. Times I've noticed it recently, it's been very minor and much improved over the pre-fix condition. Like 80-90% better than without the fix. 

Plus, it's prime time for the problem right now as we're going through the problematic temperature range of 40-60*F ambient... should completely fade away again later in the spring.


----------



## djstrong (Jan 25, 2014)

My 2014 Car started having the sticking problem at around 20,000 miles.

Dealer reprogramed with "anti stick-slip" software a it fixed the problem. There might be some very small difference in steering feel, but it is negligible if any. Steering gear was not replaced.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

This problem occurred for a while on my 2014 Diesel, went away, and is now back again. Going by the fact it happened last winter and now again this winter, maybe cold weather is causing it? Does anyone know what system they re-program? I have the Trifecta tune and am wondering if I should flash back to stock when I take it in for the service. I also want to make sure this won't just overwrite what they've done when I flash back to the tune.

EDIT: Just found on one of the pages that they program the electronic power steering module itself. I suppose this system is entirely separate and will not be affected by the tune? I'm still thinking I may flash back to stock when I take it in to be on the safe side.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> This problem occurred for a while on my 2014 Diesel, went away, and is now back again. Going by the fact it happened last winter and now again this winter, maybe cold weather is causing it? Does anyone know what system they re-program? I have the Trifecta tune and am wondering if I should flash back to stock when I take it in for the service. I also want to make sure this won't just overwrite what they've done when I flash back to the tune.
> 
> EDIT: Just found on one of the pages that they program the electronic power steering module itself. I suppose this system is entirely separate and will not be affected by the tune? I'm still thinking I may flash back to stock when I take it in to be on the safe side.


Yes, seems to be related to cold weather. I'd flash back to stock just in case, never know if the computer still won't connect with Trifectas tune in Place.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

2014 Cruze LS purchased new in October 2014.

I first experienced the notchy steering problem in March 2015 at 5,000 miles. After about a month it mysteriously disappeared.

Problem reappeared in November 2015 at 14,000 miles, but not as severe as earlier in the year. Disappeared a few weeks later.

I brought the car to a Chevy dealer last week and mentioned PI 1239 to the service advisor. The technician could not duplicate the problem (I hadn't experienced it for at least a couple of weeks), but fortunately he updated the power steering control module firmware (I wouldn't have left without the update being performed). My service invoice references PI 1322a and WCC 31f41.











So far, so good, but I'll be paying extra close attention to the steering for the next several months!


- Joe


----------



## jerias (Aug 27, 2015)

For anyone with a 2015 Cruze, this problem is still present. I have a 2015 LS (manufactured in 11/14) that started exhibiting this issue about a month ago. Took it to the dealer last week. They were able to reproduce the behavior, and reprogrammed the steering control module. My invoice references Bulletin 16-NA-007. I was in and out of the dealership in less that 45 mins. 

No issues so far after a week of normal driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jerias said:


> For anyone with a 2015 Cruze, this problem is still present. I have a 2015 LS (manufactured in 11/14) that started exhibiting this issue about a month ago. Took it to the dealer last week. They were able to reproduce the behavior, and reprogrammed the steering control module. My invoice references Bulletin 16-NA-007. I was in and out of the dealership in less that 45 mins.
> 
> No issues so far after a week of normal driving.


Welcome to CruzeTalk and thanks for alerting us that the software wasn't updated for the early 2015s.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well with only 1,842 miles on my 2015 LTZ, it seems this problem wanted to rear its ugly head for me today! I was hoping I was going to escape having this issue throughout my ownership of the Cruze. 

Should I go to the dealer to get this addressed immediately or should I wait it out and see if it corrects itself? Is this issue just a cause of all the cold weather as of late? Would my driving in the snow, ice, and slush the last couple of days cause this to happen since it's all freezing under my car during the day and at night when it's parked?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well with only 1,842 miles on my 2015 LTZ, it seems this problem wanted to rear its ugly head for me today! I was hoping I was going to escape having this issue throughout my ownership of the Cruze.
> 
> Should I go to the dealer to get this addressed immediately or should I wait it out and see if it corrects itself? Is this issue just a cause of all the cold weather as of late? Would my driving in the snow, ice, and slush the last couple of days cause this to happen since it's all freezing under my car during the day and at night when it's parked?


Just have the software update done whenever you take it in next. Unless it's consistently annoying you.

It's worse in cold weather, but has nothing to do with road conditions.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Just have the software update done whenever you take it in next. Unless it's consistently annoying you.
> 
> It's worse in cold weather, but has nothing to do with road conditions.


Alright cool! I'll do that. Yeah, it was really bad today unfortunately. I thought this issue was addressed fully by now? I'm surprised I'm having this problem, especially this early. I was thinking maybe it started after I hydroplaned a good amount of water this morning on the right side of the car when heading to work. 

So my list of things to be looked at/addressed now consist of...

* Notchy steering.
* Wind noise (seemingly from the driver's window, back right passenger window, and maybe the back windshield). 
* Slight wobble seemingly coming from and/or caused by the right front wheel.
* Noisey rear bushings (mostly heard in the AM when backing out of my parking space and at times when parking there in the evenings again).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks, for the wind noise check the weather strip on the leading edge of the rear door window. If it's loose push it back in and see if the noise goes away. I ended up having my dealership glue this strip in place.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

This sticking steering wheel issue has a Special Coverage 14232 for 2011-2014 Cruze's. The policy is up to 150,000 miles. Just have the service department look up the number and your covered.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an appointment for tomorrow morning to get this notchy steering addressed since I'm taking it in anyway to get the Mylink update (#PIC6116A, #15-NA-081) performed. I know they won't be able to duplicate the steering issue because it hasn't happened since late January/early February, and on top of that, the weather has warmed up. 

If they can't duplicate the notchy steering issue, will they still reprogram the power steering control module for me? If they do agree to do the reprogram, will I be charged for it, if the problem can't be duplicated? Would it be best to just wait to have this resolved until it shows up again?, which I'm guessing will be sometime this fall and/or winter?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd think since there's an extended warranty coverage and TSB out on it instructing them just to flash the software update rather than replace parts, they'd just go ahead and do it if asked. At least that has been my experience with SW updates on both of our cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My dealership wasn't able to duplicate the steering notches but they went ahead and replaced the rack and then reprogrammed the new one for me. (2012's needed the new rack).


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> My dealership wasn't able to duplicate the steering notches but they went ahead and replaced the rack and then reprogrammed the new one for me. (2012's needed the new rack).


At least they replaced it, that's good. My 2014 needed the reprogram. They went ahead no questions asked and didn't try to duplicate it beforehand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> At least they replaced it, that's good. My 2014 needed the reprogram. They went ahead no questions asked and didn't try to duplicate it beforehand.


There was a new steering rack design deployed starting at the end of the 2013 model year. This service notice reprograms the new steering rack. However, in order to do this the original steering rack must be replaced if the car shipped with the older rack design. Thus 2011, 2012, and most 2013s need a replacement steering rack before the software can be updated.

Because this is so intermittent the GM bulletin specifically says to take the owner's word that they have this problem.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I'd think since there's an extended warranty coverage and TSB out on it instructing them just to flash the software update rather than replace parts, they'd just go ahead and do it if asked. At least that has been my experience with SW updates on both of our cars.


Can you point me to where I can find this particular TSB so that I can have it readily available for tomorrow morning, just in case I get some flak about it? So, although my car isn't currently exhibiting the notchy steering issue, getting this steering software update shouldn't cause any problems that currently aren't present ( the notchiness) or were never present, to suddenly pop up, would it? I'm just hoping it doesn't cause the problem to start up again or maybe cause my steering feel to appear to be even more loose. If anything, it be nice if the update tightened the steering feel, lol!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> Can you point me to where I can find this particular TSB so that I can have it readily available for tomorrow morning, just in case I get some flak about it? So, although my car isn't currently exhibiting the notchy steering issue, getting this steering software update shouldn't cause any problems that currently aren't present ( the notchiness) or were never present, to suddenly pop up, would it? I'm just hoping it doesn't cause the problem to start up again or maybe cause my steering feel to appear to be even more loose. If anything, it be nice if the update tightened the steering feel, lol!


Your dealer should have this bulletin readily available and be aware of it. If not and/or they try to hide it, then you have a problem with that dealer. I didn't notice any difference in steering firmness or looseness after the firmware upgrade, just that the notchy feeling was gone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My car definitely steered differently after I had this done but that could have been a result of replacing the steering rack. The steering felt more responsive at low to medium speeds.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I couldn't tell a difference whatsoever, except that the sticking has not returned. Rack was also replaced in mine.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm guessing with mine being a 2015 model year with a March 2015 build date, it shouldn't need the rack replacement?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I'm guessing with mine being a 2015 model year with a March 2015 build date, it shouldn't need the rack replacement?


SW flash only


----------



## Biohazard330 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would like info on the bulletin before i show up at the dealer. If anyone can direct me that would be great. Mines having this issue it a 2012 1.4 turbo at 2lt. With 94000 miles on it. Not sure if therez a milage deadline on this problem. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Biohazard330 said:


> I would like info on the bulletin before i show up at the dealer. If anyone can direct me that would be great. Mines having this issue it a 2012 1.4 turbo at 2lt. With 94000 miles on it. Not sure if therez a milage deadline on this problem.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


Look up: Special Coverage #14232.

10 year/150k coverage.

Print for dealer.

Rob


----------



## Biohazard330 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info. So where do i look it up? On here or G.M. web site?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/102010-sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html

When I got my car ECO MT taken care of my dealership didn't even attempt to duplicate the issue. They took my word for it. I had my steering rack replaced in December 2014 and so far no problems have returned.


----------

